# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 30-të gjatë vitit

## toni77_toni

*Një i verbër bëhët mësues i atyre që shohin!*



*Ja përsëri në takimin tonë javor me Fjalën e Zotit të Liturgjisë Hyjnore të dielës, kësaj here të dielës së 30-të gjatë vitit, ciklit të dytë, sipas kalendarit kishtar. 

Porosia e pjesë ungjillore të kësaj së diele është kjo: sikur të verbërit të Jerihonit, Bartimeut, Jezusi  secilit njeri i dhuron dritën. Kështu Ai na bënë të aftë ta pranojmë misterin e tij në fe e ta ndjekim nëpër rrugë të jetës.*

*(Jer 31,7-9; Ps 126(125); Heb 5,1-6; Mk 10,46-53)* 



*Ecja e besimit!*

*Përshkrimi profetik i kthimit të të mërguarve në atdheun e tyre lexohet nga liturgjia nga një këndvështrim ungjillor. Jezu Krishti është ai që i thërret të gjithë, të dobëtit, të gjymtuarit, të vërberëit, drejt kthimit të madh duke i mbushur me ngushëllim dhe me gëzim.

Mes rreshtave të leximit të parë kuptohet lehtë se ato rreshta mund të jenë tiparet e kthimit drejt të cilit jemi të thirrur edhe ne të gjithë dhe vazhdimisht. 

Besimi është një kthim: duhet të përshkojmë edhe një herë mprapakthehu rrugëtimin që ndërmorrëm kur u larguam nga Perëndia i gjallë dhe i vërtetë. Është lirimi i skllavërimit përulës, zbulimi i një gëzimi të harruar më parë do të thetë perceptimi i krahëve të Atit që të përqafojnë dhe bëjnë të ndiesh rishtas dashurinë e tij.

Nëse leximi i parë vë në dukje një aspekt të itinerarit të kthimit që është ai i nismës së Zotit që e paraprin njeriun dhe ia afron atij falas, ungjilli nënvizon pjesëmarrjen dhe përgjigjen aktive të njeriut, duke e përshkruar shërimin e të vërberëit në kuadrin e një itinerar katekumenal.

Ky itinerar fillon me një dukje të Jezusit në horizontin e njeriut; është e rëndësishme që Jezusi të kaloj andej (krah. Mt. 20, 30). Por një dukje e tillë është misterioze: i verbëri i cili simbolizon njeriun në rrugëtimin e vet të besimit nuk e sheh Jezusin por vetëm e percepton atë nëpërmjet intuitës së tij (rreshti 47), por në të njëjtën kohë ai shpreh besimin e vet në nismën shpëtimprurëse të Zotit. Kjo hapje për pranimin e Zotit, kundërshtohet me forcë nga bota që e rrethon dhe është i nevojshëm një guxim i madh përë të qëndruar i patundurnë vendimin e marrë.* 



 :buzeqeshje:

----------

